# Shindaiwa T -20 filter



## Jasonrkba (Feb 11, 2019)

The manual says to soak the air filter in two stroke oil the same way you would for a push mower. Is this necessary?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 11, 2019)

Oil is what helps the dirt particles to stick in the filter, rather than drifting through to the engine.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Or......you can just buy some air filter oil. It's got some tacky stuff in it and it does a 100% better job than just oil. Any m/c shop will stock it. I'm sure that you can find some on E-Bay as well.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 16, 2019)

Alpha is that the same as the K&N stuff?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> Alpha is that the same as the K&N stuff?




It could be, but I'm not sure. I have some Bel-Ray stuff and another brand that escapes me at the moment. I've got some in both a spray can and a bottle. I haven't had to buy any for a long time.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 16, 2019)

I used some outboard 2 cycle. Just using up what's left any way I can.


----------

